# Exterior paint for my workshop



## mpooley (5 Mar 2007)

Hi all
I have nearly finished cladding my new workshop in shiplap and i would like to get recomendations on how to Paint it?
I have used SuperDec in the past and have been happy with it.
but i am always open to any suggestions you have.

I have heard Latex paint is very good but have never used it myself?

Mike


----------



## ike (5 Mar 2007)

I use _Sadolin_. Original treatment was 2 coats. It has lasted 4 years on the weather side and so far 7 years on other aspects. Nice stuff cos it's watery thin varnish that really soaks in on the initial application, and it's a tint rather than solid colour so keeps a lot of the character of the timber. My local builders merchant will mix to order with over a hundred colours on the standard pallet. I went for an olive green as I wanted the workshop to really blend in with the colours in the garden.

Ike


----------



## mpooley (5 Mar 2007)

Ah -
can you get a black and a white in it?

thanks 

Mike


----------



## mpooley (5 Mar 2007)

actually i just noticed that superdec is a sadolin product!

I take it this is NOT what you used though?

Mike


----------



## ike (5 Mar 2007)

Hi Mike,

I've used this. Must admit I haven't used the 'Extra' on top. It seems pretty good after 2 coats. They do a black (Ebony) but bearing in mind the 'Classic' range is translucent colours not opaque.

Bloody good stuff IMO, sod water-based products. I learned by experience that most of them are rubbish by comparision for weather-resistance. I notice the DIY shed seem to sell practically nothing else but water-based low VOC finishes these days - hence I head for the specialist paint outlets these days who know whats what and best for the job. :wink: 


cheers,

Ike


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Mar 2007)

I also favour Sadolin Classic - it soaks in rather than forming a film on top of the wood so you tend not to get problems with it peeling. It's also very easy and quick to apply. I've also used Sadolin Extra. It's also good but you get a slight film on top, so I prefer Classic.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## les chicken (5 Mar 2007)

International microporous ranch paint. Not sure about the colours but applied properly is supposed to last 10 years IIRC. 

Les


----------



## lurker (9 Mar 2007)

Salodin Classic for me too.
Not the cheapest per litre but goes a long way.

What I also like is later applications go on with minimal preparation


----------

